
Jeff Bezos on Google in 2001 – Passitdown.tv (2001) - zeeshanm
http://www.passitdown.tv/watch/jeff-bezos-on-google-in-2001/
======
legitster
Wow he looks different. Like a cross between Colin Mochrie and Kevin Spacey.

